

Atom.io build for linux - dz0ny
http://discuss.atom.io/t/what-flavor-and-version-of-linux-or-freebsd-do-you-use/6633

======
diggan
Ehm, I might miss something but I can see nowhere that there are builds
available for Linux. Could someone point me to where this would be available?

~~~
technoweenie
It will be available at [https://atom.io](https://atom.io). It's not quite
ready, but you can see a screenshot here: [http://discuss.atom.io/t/linux-
build-screenshot/6317](http://discuss.atom.io/t/linux-build-screenshot/6317)

~~~
diggan
Right, then I fail to see the value of this submission at all. Maybe should
hint in the title that nothing usable have been released yet.

------
stonogo
What the hell is the point of basing a program on web technologies if the
result does not run everywhere?

~~~
p3lim
It's in closed alpha, they are planning to release it on all three platforms.

~~~
stonogo
There are more than three platforms.

------
skizm
I wonder if there is a market for a solid text editor written in Java (so that
it can run on all platforms out of the box). I hate that I use different text
editors for different platforms right now (Notepad++ for windows, sublime for
linux+mac).

~~~
manojlds
Um, SublimeText doesn't run on Windows?

------
Xdes
Got an invite, but I don't have a Mac. Still waiting on a Windows build.

~~~
kovrik
Got an invite, have a Mac, but closed tab after clicking invitation link. Link
doesn't work now. Don't know how to get it now.

~~~
bjustin
Go to the website ([https://atom.io](https://atom.io)) and click Sign In in
the footer. A download link will show once you are signed in.

~~~
kovrik
Thanks! After Signing in it redirects me to my github page. I had to visit
atom.io again, click Sign in again and - voila - Download button appears. Very
confusing.

------
jbeja
Trying to login but the confirmation email never came.

------
scope
it's NOT ready (as far as i can tell), so PLEASE stop with the _misleading_
title!!!

April 1 was 10 days ago!

------
ing33k
Rickrolling is better than misleading title.

------
mattkrea
Nothing included in Atom was convincing enough to switch me from Sublime but
no cross platform definitely hurts.

------
kapilkaisare
I wonder when a Windows' build is coming out.

